# Erratic Sudwala trading behavior



## jbrunson (Mar 7, 2009)

We are always finding oddities in the way weeks trade.  There seems to be no rhyme nor reason to RCI at times.  I have a Sudwalla Peak week 2 (March/April)  It is always deposited January of the previous year.  Historically, it has traded well though not "tigerlike".  The 2007 week was very good.  2008 is a real dog.  2009 is like 2007, 2010 is shaping up like 2008.  Really doggy.  I'm talking about really stark differences.  Is anyone else seeing this with Sudwalla, or more broadly is it happening around SA in general?


----------



## philemer (Mar 7, 2009)

I added the word "trading" to your title for clarity. 

RCI is so flaky nothing should surprise you. They need to trash their computer model & start from scratch. My Tenbury, peak week, was a tiger trader for 4 years but my 2010 week is now average or below average. Just be thankful that your levy isn't $500-$600 year.


----------



## DanM (Mar 7, 2009)

I have seen the same pattern with other SA weeks and resorts. I even went so far as to email RCI and insist that there must be a bug in their program or data inputs that was causing the anomalies. After multiple emails back and forth with rising levels of supervisors I was assured that the IT guys had checked and they were right...defying all reason.


----------



## jbrunson (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, $180 is easier to take than say $900 at Marco Beach. 

You expect some variation.  They may overestimate demand one year and in compensation undershoot the following year.  It's just in this case the disparity is so great.  Well, since I avoid traveling at peak times, it's still a useful week.

Thanks.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw the same thing with my peak week at Glenmore Sands. It started to lose trade power for my 2009 weeks. In 2010 the World Cup is supposed to be held in SA and the time period coincides with my week.  I was hoping for some bump in my week but it didn't happen.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 7, 2009)

There is no erratic trading power with my Sudwala weeks - they are
all poor traders now.  No difference in my peak vs white weeks.  It is
easier to tell now with the new RCI system.  They show the exact same
number of available units.  My Durban Sands show about 20% more units,
but not much better.


----------



## Dori (Mar 7, 2009)

I have noticed the same occurances with my Lowveld week.  It certainly has taken a nose-dive in terms of trading power in the last few years.

Dori


----------



## Nancy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Mt Amanzi*

My 2009 week trades great.  My 2010 week trades the same as my worst trader.

Nancy


----------



## magiroux (Mar 8, 2009)

My Sudwalas drive me crazy.....

They are my weakest S.A. traders, but both are supposed to be Red weeks and even between the two weeks there is a gap in the trade power....dog and mediocre. The only reason I haven't dumped them already is due to the favorable exchange rate.........


----------



## jbrunson (Mar 9, 2009)

Nancy, that is exactly what I'm seeing.  I wish I knew whether RCI is doing this "seat of the pants" or will they zero in on a more consistent trade value.  I'm hopeful that 2010 won't become the norm.


----------



## ira g (Mar 10, 2009)

I just had my DIK weeks posted for 2010 and they trade much worse than my 2009 DIK. Considering the exchange rate they are still top notch.


----------



## jbrunson (Mar 10, 2009)

Phil, where in Idaho?


----------

